# Backups for razr



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

What is the best program to backup app data? Primarly game saves. I will be getting a new razr tomorrow due to a faulty screen and dont want to start over. I bought titanium backup but it did not worj for bionic to razr.... please advise.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee (Dec 13, 2011)

Titanium backup pro FTW! Freeze bloatware, back up, uninstall, recover apps and data with ease. Also get juice defender and thank me later. Titanium requires root, but if you're here you're probably doing that anyway.


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Now will this work going from one razr to another? I have a replacement in the mail. Thanks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee (Dec 13, 2011)

titanium has a way to send your the back up files via dropbox. you require a dropbox account to do that. or just run it off your sd card and back up to it, Then you can swap the card to your new device and keep working. JUst make sure your card is not encrypted else you could get into trouble. BY default the cards, etc are not encrypted. THat's a setting you have to switch manually in the phone.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Go into preferences and change where your TiBu back up is placed and change it to SD card ext

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

I got this to work but did it the hard way =)
Copied my titanium backup folder from my internal to my sd card then popped the sd card in the new phone and replaced the titanium backup folder on the internal with the one saved on my card. But the dropbox method seems alot easier. I will try that next time haha. Thanks for the help!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

